# just for fun: Genesis in Chinese Characters



## Ken S. (Jan 12, 2006)

Genesis in Chinese Characters

It's certainly not convincing proofs for the non-christians, but for us Chrisitans it still looks quite amazing. Don't take it so seriouse, just for fun...


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 12, 2006)

Still is amazing in many ways.


----------



## Saiph (Jan 12, 2006)

I have heard that idea before. I hope it is true.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jan 13, 2006)

Interesting...I'm sure there's a Second Commandment violation in there somewhere...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 13, 2006)

My kids and I enjoyed it...but we're not done with it yet. I believe AIG has a book on this as well.


----------

